# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Προβλημα με εξοδο ενισχυτη ηχου

## electronick1

εχω εναν ενισχυτη που μετα απο μια πτωση ραγισε σε καποιο σημειο η  πλακετα την οποια και επισκευασα επειτα ομως βγαζει εξοδο 50 dc.θεωρησα  οτι εχουν φαει σουτι τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου οποτε και τα εβγαλα να τα  μετρησω.ομως θα ηθελα εσεις που γνωριζετε καλυτερα τι ακριβως θα πρεπει  να παρατηρησω γιατι δεν βλεπω κατι υποπτο.τα τρανζιστορ ειναι toshiba  2SC5200 και 2SA1943

----------


## electronick1

τι εγινε ρε παιδια τιποτα...?

----------


## chipakos-original

Οταν ένας ενισχυτής βγάζει 50 volt dc στην έξοδο τότε τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι υπεύθυνα γι αυτό. Φυσικά θα μπορούσαν να φταίνε και τα Prodriver όποια κι αν είναι αυτά. Αφού λοιπόν η πλακέτα ράγισε νομίζω ότι μόνο με μετρήσεις θα βρεις το πρόβλημα, ή υπάρχει κάποιο ράγισμα ακόμη και δημιουργεί αστάθεια στο τελικό στάδιο και βγαίνει τάση στην έξοδο ή υπάρχει κάτι τιναγμένο.

----------


## electronick1

τι μετρηση να κανω σαυτα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου για να ειμαι σιγουροσ οτι καηκαν

----------


## chipakos-original

> τι μετρηση να κανω σαυτα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου για να ειμαι σιγουροσ οτι καηκαν


Ωμόμετρο του πολυμέτρου είναι το όργανο που χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως για τον έλεγχο του τρανζίστορ. Ένα τρανζίστορ όταν καταστρέφεται συνήθως είτε βραχυκυκλώνει στους ακροδέ-κτες του, είτε παρουσιάζει άπειρη αντίσταση, είτε αλλοιώνονται τα βασικά του χαρακτηριστικά. Για ένα τρανζίστορ PNP συνδέουμε τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον συλλέκτη. Τότε θα δούμε χαμηλή αντίσταση στο όργανο για ένα καλό τρανζίστορ φυσικά. Αντίστροφα αν συνδέσουμε τον αρνητικό ακρο-δέκτη του ωμομέτρου στον εκπομπό και τον θετικό στον συλλέκτη θα δούμε στο ωμόμετρο πάρα πολύ υψηλή αντίσταση. Συνδέοντας τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου στον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό στην βάση θα έχουμε χαμηλή αντίσταση, ενώ συνδέοντάς τα αντίστροφα υψηλή. Τέλος συνδέοντας τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με την βάση και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη με τον συλλέκτη θα έχουμε υψηλή αντίσταση στο ωμόμετρο, ενώ αναστρέφοντας την πολικότητα του ωμομέτρου θα πάρουμε ένδειξη χαμηλής αντίστασης.
Για ένα τρανζίστορ NPN κάνουμε την ίδια διαδικασία ως εξής. Συνδέουμε τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό με τον συλλέκτη. Για ένα καλό τρανζίστορ θα έχουμε υψηλή αντίσταση στο ωμόμετρο, ενώ αν αναστρέψουμε την πολικότητα του ωμομέτρου θα έχουμε ένδειξη χαμηλής αντίστασης. Συνδέοντας τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη με την βάση, θα πάρουμε επίσης ένδειξη υψηλής αντίστασης. Αν αντιστρέψουμε την πολικότητα του ωμομέτρου θα δείξει χαμηλή αντίσταση. Τέλος αν συνδέσουμε τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με την βάση και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη με τον συλλέκτη, τότε θα έχουμε χαμηλή αντίσταση. Αντιστρέφοντας την πολικό-τητα θα έχουμε υψηλή αντίσταση.
Ένας άλλος τρόπος να ελέγχουμε τα τρανζίστορ είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το component tester του παλμογράφου το οποίο μας δείχνει τις χαρακτηριστικές καμπύλες των ακροδεκτών του τρανζίστορ.
Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να βάλεις ένα πολύμετρο στη θέση του Buzzer και να κάνεις μετρήσεις επάνω στο τρανζίστορ κι αν σφυρίξει ήχος τότε απλά είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο το τρανζίστορ και θέλει αντικατάσταση.

----------


## electronick1

τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου ειναι μια χαρα.αρα κατι αλλο ειναι.ισως τα οδηγησης.παντως ενα επιπλεον στοιχειο ειναι οτι η ταση στην εξοδο τα 50v δλδ ειναι με αναποδη πολικοτητα.

----------


## chipakos-original

Βάλε κάποια φωτογραφία να δείχνει κάτι περισσότερο από τον ενισχυτή μήπως μπορέσω να βοηθήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## electronick1

DSC_2555.jpgDSC_2556.jpgDSC_2554.jpg

----------


## electronick1

οι τασεις απο το μετασχηματιστη ειναι σωστες.μετα δεν ξερω τι γινετε.ι πανω μικρη πλακετα οπως φαινετε εκει πανω πεφτουν οι εξοδοι απο το μετασχηματιστη.και εχει δυο γεφυρες ανορθωσης δυο ηλεκτρολυτικους και δυο τρανζιστορ.τα τρανζιστορ ειναι καλα οπως τα μετρησα.απο ψυχρες πηρα και εκανα γαζι ολες τις πλακετες με αποκολληση των παλιων και κολλημα καινουργια κολληση επισης εκει που ειχε σπασει η πλακετα κολλησα τις νησιδες περασα ολες τις διαδρομες στο μικροσκοπιο και μετα επλινα με ισοπροπιλικη αλκοολη...ουτε απο το εργοστασιο δεν βγηκε ετσι.τσεκαρα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου ειναι καλα μαλιστα πηγα σε καταστημα πηρα δυο καινουρια και εκανα μετρησεις βγαζουν ακριβως τισ ιδιες σαν καινουργια.τιποτα...η εξοδος ειναι 50v με αναποδη πολικοτητα

----------


## chipakos-original

> οι τασεις απο το μετασχηματιστη ειναι σωστες.μετα δεν ξερω τι γινετε.ι πανω μικρη πλακετα οπως φαινετε εκει πανω πεφτουν οι εξοδοι απο το μετασχηματιστη.και εχει δυο γεφυρες ανορθωσης δυο ηλεκτρολυτικους και δυο τρανζιστορ.τα τρανζιστορ ειναι καλα οπως τα μετρησα.απο ψυχρες πηρα και εκανα γαζι ολες τις πλακετες με αποκολληση των παλιων και κολλημα καινουργια κολληση επισης εκει που ειχε σπασει η πλακετα κολλησα τις νησιδες περασα ολες τις διαδρομες στο μικροσκοπιο και μετα επλινα με ισοπροπιλικη αλκοολη...ουτε απο το εργοστασιο δεν βγηκε ετσι.τσεκαρα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου ειναι καλα μαλιστα πηγα σε καταστημα πηρα δυο καινουρια και εκανα μετρησεις βγαζουν ακριβως τισ ιδιες σαν καινουργια.τιποτα...η εξοδος ειναι 50v με αναποδη πολικοτητα


Κοίταξε να δεις επειδή δεν φαίνεται τίποτε από τις φωτογραφίες εννοώ ότι δεν φαίνεται κάτι για να βοηθήσω το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί με μετρήσεις. Ολη η αλυσίδα των υλικών πρέπει να μετρηθεί. Μπορείς επίσης να ξεκολλήσεις τα εξόδου και να δεις αν εξαφανίστηκαν τα 50 βολτ. Επίσης κάτι άλλο..... πως βλέπεις τα 50 βόλτ δεν έχει προστασία ο ενισχυτής για να κόψει..??Μήπως είναι καμιά χωρητικότητα εκεί στην έξοδο και σου δείχνει αυτά τα 50 βόλτ και δεν είναι αληθινά..?

----------


## electronick1

εβαλα ηχειο και το τιναζει επισης αν ακουμπισεις τα καλωδια κανει τοξο.επισης αν αυξομειωσεις το ποτενσιομετρο volume η ταση παραμενει σταθερη δεν αλλαζει τπτ.IMG_4285.jpgIMG_4286.jpgIMG_4287.jpgερχοντε οι τασεις απο μετασχηματιστη επειτα μεσα απο αυτη τη πλακετα βγαινουν τα τρια καλωδια που φαινοντε.κιτρινο-κοκκινο 110vdc +-,μαυρο-κοκκινο 54vdc -+,μαυρο-κιτρινο 54 vdc+-

επισης να πω οτι το μαυρο ειναι γειωση γιατι πηγαινει κατευθειαν στην νησιδα που λιγο πιο περα χωρις κατι αλλο να παρεμβαλετε πηγαινει το - της εξοδου προς το ηχειο

----------


## chipakos-original

> εβαλα ηχειο και το τιναζει επισης αν ακουμπισεις τα καλωδια κανει τοξο.επισης αν αυξομειωσεις το ποτενσιομετρο volume η ταση παραμενει σταθερη δεν αλλαζει τπτ.


Η τάση τροφοδοσίας λοιπόν είναι όλη στην έξοδο. Αν βγάλεις τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου θα σταματήσει να βγάζει τάση στην έξοδο.Αφού όμως τα τρανζίστορ είναι καλά τότε το πρόβλημα είναι πριν από τα εξόδου όποια κι αν είναι αυτά πρέπει να τα ξεκολλήσεις να τα μετρήσεις, κι αν είναι κι αυτά καλά τότε ακόμη πιο πριν κ.ο.κ

----------


## electronick1

> Η τάση τροφοδοσίας λοιπόν είναι όλη στην έξοδο. Αν βγάλεις τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου θα σταματήσει να βγάζει τάση στην έξοδο.Αφού όμως τα τρανζίστορ είναι καλά τότε το πρόβλημα είναι πριν από τα εξόδου όποια κι αν είναι αυτά πρέπει να τα ξεκολλήσεις να τα μετρήσεις, κι αν είναι κι αυτά καλά τότε ακόμη πιο πριν κ.ο.κ


 αυτη η πλακετιτσα κανει ανορθωση?καποιες συγκεκριμενες τασεις αυτες που θελει δλδ?να φυγω απο αυτο το κομματι.γτ εμενα μου βρωμαει και κατι εκει...πως ειναι δυνατον να αλλαζει πολικοτητα ετσι.θελω να πω αν γινετε διαρροη στην γειωση

(εβγαλα του δυο μεγαλου ηλεκτρολιτικους μηπως βραχυκυκλωναν αλλα φαινοντε καλοι,εβαλα ομομετρο και με σωστη πολικοτητα αυξανοταν βαθμιαια η αντισταση,το καπασιτομετρο δεν μου εβγαζε τπτ δεν μετριουντε αυτοι?)

----------


## chipakos-original

IMG_4285.jpgΑυτό το σημείο που έχω κυκλώσει είναι ράγισμα??ή απλά έτσι φαίνεται..??και ναι η πλακετίτσα αυτή κάνει ανόρθωση το γράφεις και μόνος σου στο #11 από αυτήν την πλακετίτσα παίρνει τάση ο ενισχυτής. Μην ασχολείσαι με τους πυκνωτές, κάτι σου διαφεύγει στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή.

----------


## electronick1

> IMG_4285.jpgΑυτό το σημείο που έχω κυκλώσει είναι ράγισμα??ή απλά έτσι φαίνεται..??και ναι η πλακετίτσα αυτή κάνει ανόρθωση το γράφεις και μόνος σου στο #11 από αυτήν την πλακετίτσα παίρνει τάση ο ενισχυτής. Μην ασχολείσαι με τους πυκνωτές, κάτι σου διαφεύγει στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή.



IMG_4286.jpg με κιτρινο ειναι το κυκλωμα υποδοχες ωολθμε ποτενσιομετρα κτλπ με κοκκινο το κυκλωμα που βρισκονται τα τρανζιστορ οδηγησης με πρασινο κυκλο ειναι η εξοδος στο ηχειο και με κοκκινο τα ραγισματα που εφτιαξα

----------


## p270

αυτο που σου εχει κυκλωσει ο δημητρης το εχεις φτιαξει;

----------


## electronick1

> αυτο που σου εχει κυκλωσει ο δημητρης το εχεις φτιαξει;


μπα δεν ειναι τπτ απλως εκδορα την εχω περασει ολη τη πλακετα στον φακο.την χτυπησα και με το μπαζερ δεν υπαρχει κατι επιληψιμο.μηπως βραχυκυκλωνει καμια γεφυρα??

----------


## chipakos-original

> μπα δεν ειναι τπτ απλως εκδορα την εχω περασει ολη τη πλακετα στον φακο.την χτυπησα και με το μπαζερ δεν υπαρχει κατι επιληψιμο.μηπως βραχυκυκλωνει καμια γεφυρα??


Η ανορθωτική γέφυρα δεν μπορεί να βραχυκυκλκώνει διότι δεν θα είχες τις τάσεις +-54 βολτ που έγραψες πιο πάνω.

----------


## electronick1

τιποτα...ειδα και τα οδηγησης ειναι μια χαρα... :Confused1:  τα χω παιξει...

----------


## chipakos-original

> τιποτα...ειδα και τα οδηγησης ειναι μια χαρα... τα χω παιξει...


Κοίταξε αν γίνεται βάλε κάποια φωτογραφία από το επάνω μέρος των υλικών μήπως φανεί και σε βοηθήσουμε καλύτερα.Το κάτω μέρος φαίνεται αλλά βάλε κάνα δυό φωτογραφίες και από τη μεριά των υλικών.

----------


## electronick1

> Κοίταξε αν γίνεται βάλε κάποια φωτογραφία από το επάνω μέρος των υλικών μήπως φανεί και σε βοηθήσουμε καλύτερα.Το κάτω μέρος φαίνεται αλλά βάλε κάνα δυό φωτογραφίες και από τη μεριά των υλικών.



IMG_4378.jpgIMG_4380.jpgIMG_4379.jpgIMG_4381.jpg εκει στην αντιστασουλα που φαινετε μαυρισμενο δεν ειναι τπτ την ελεγξα και ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## geostrom

τη τάση εχεις στην βάση τον τρανζίστορ εξόδου ?

----------


## chipakos-original

> IMG_4378.jpgIMG_4380.jpgIMG_4379.jpgIMG_4381.jpg εκει στην αντιστασουλα που φαινετε μαυρισμενο δεν ειναι τπτ την ελεγξα και ειναι μια χαρα


Στην τέταρτη φωτογραφία υπάρχουν ζενεράκια και δίοδοι 1Ν4148  μέτρησέτα μην έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κάποιο από αυτά.

----------


## electronick1

> τη τάση εχεις στην βάση τον τρανζίστορ εξόδου ?


 54V......

----------


## geostrom

φυσικά θα ελέγξεις της διόδους που σου είπε ο Δημήτρης , τώρα τσέκαρε ξανά  τα driver να σιγουρευτείς οτι είναι οκ , μετρα τάσεις και σε αυτά για να δεις αν ειναι σωστές  , αν και εκει εχεις λάθος τάσεις τσέκαρε το κύκλωμα οδήγησης τον driver , αντιστάσεις πυκνωτές κλπ για βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## electronick1

δεν μπορω να βρω τι φταιει...εχω σαλταρει

----------


## all4electronics

Φίλε Νίκο ,


Πέτα τα τρανζίστορς μπορεί να έχουν διαρροή και να μην την έχεις πάρει γραμμή



Ευχαριστώ
Πάνος

----------


## all4electronics

και κάτι υ μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει στο μέλλον


https://www.amazon.com/Multifunction...3TAPGZA633NGA9



πολλή χρήσιμο εργαλείο

----------


## electronick1

Πηρα και αλλαξα ολα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου οδηγησης τα παντα οτι τρανζιστορ υπαρχει στην πλακετα αλλαχτηκε.ακομα εχω 50βολτ στην εξοδο....τρελααααααα
27781597_10213185794977442_1589682463_n.jpgεδω που εχω σημειωσει μια αντισταση οταν πρωτο ανοιξα την πλακετα ηταν ψημενη και την αλλαξα

----------


## p270

σιγουρα εχεις προβλημα στα γυρω υλικα και μιλαω για αντιστασεις η και πυκνωτες ,δεν ειναι λυσει να αλλαζεις ολα τα τρανζιστορ κοιτα και για κομμενους χαλκοδιαδρομους στο τυπωμενο

----------


## electronick1

με εχει πιασει αμοκ.μετρησα τους πυκνωτες και τις ζενερ δεν δειχνουν να εχουν κατι.χαλκοδιαδρομους που ειχαν σκιστει τους εχω δεσει και τους εχω ελενξει ολους.

----------


## p270

κοιτα τις αντιστασεις καποιες μπορει να εχουν ανοιξει σαν τιμη αλλα ειναι και το αλλο μπορει να μην φαινονται οταν τις μετρας και να το κανουν μονο κατα την λειτουργια 

τα τρανζιστορ που πηρες ειναι τα ιδια; ειναι γνησια;

βλεπω τα εξοδου πανε με καλωδια σιγουρα τα εβαλες οπως ηταν ;

----------


## electronick1

ειναι τα ιδια εννοειτε.παιρνω στην εξοδο 50v dc σταθερα με ανεστραμενη πολικοτητα.καπου κατι βραχυκυκλωνει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι.

----------


## p270

κοιτά τις αντιστάσεις όπως σου έγραψα μετά από κάψιμο των εξόδου πάντα τις κοιτάμε ειδικά όσες ειναι εκεί γύρω και μέτρα πάλι τα τρανζίστορ ίσως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτά ,απλά μέτρησε τα εκτός κυκλώματος μην τα αλλάξεις φτάνει να ειναι γνήσια παίζει πολύ μαϊμού φιλε

τι ενισχυτής ειναι φιλε ; έχει και άλλο κανάλι η ειναι από sub ; αν έχει και άλλο σύγκρινε τις τάσεις στο κάλο κανάλι με το χαλασμένο ,και κανε πάλι ελεγχο στο τυπωμένο ίσως έχει και αλλού ραγίσματα

Το τροφοδοτικό είναι οκ δίνει τις σωστές τάσεις;

----------


## geroget

Καλημερα σε περιπτωσεις που δεν βγαζεις ακρες  μια μεθοδος αλανθαστη ειναι αλλαζεις ολα τα υποπτα υλικα αν υπαρχουν στο εμποριο
παντως γαι διπλοτυπομενη  πλακετα δεν φαινεται να ειναι

----------


## electronick1

> Καλημερα σε περιπτωσεις που δεν βγαζεις ακρες  μια μεθοδος αλανθαστη ειναι αλλαζεις ολα τα υποπτα υλικα αν υπαρχουν στο εμποριο
> παντως γαι διπλοτυπομενη  πλακετα δεν φαινεται να ειναι


τα υποπτα ειναι τα τρανζιστορ και οι γεφυρες και τα αλλαξα ολα!

----------


## electronick1

> κοιτά τις αντιστάσεις όπως σου έγραψα μετά από κάψιμο των εξόδου πάντα τις κοιτάμε ειδικά όσες ειναι εκεί γύρω και μέτρα πάλι τα τρανζίστορ ίσως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτά ,απλά μέτρησε τα εκτός κυκλώματος μην τα αλλάξεις φτάνει να ειναι γνήσια παίζει πολύ μαϊμού φιλε
> 
> τι ενισχυτής ειναι φιλε ; έχει και άλλο κανάλι η ειναι από sub ; αν έχει και άλλο σύγκρινε τις τάσεις στο κάλο κανάλι με το χαλασμένο ,και κανε πάλι ελεγχο στο τυπωμένο ίσως έχει και αλλού ραγίσματα
> 
> Το τροφοδοτικό είναι οκ δίνει τις σωστές τάσεις;


ενισχυτης απο αυτοενισχυομενο ηχειο ειναι μια εξοδο βγαζει.

----------


## micalis

Επειδη οπως ειπες χαλασε απο πτωση πρεπει να κοιταξης ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ με μεγενθυτικο φακο και να ψαξης για ψυχρες κολησεις και κομμενες νησιδες

----------


## electronick1

> Επειδη οπως ειπες χαλασε απο πτωση πρεπει να κοιταξης ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ με μεγενθυτικο φακο και να ψαξης για ψυχρες κολησεις και κομμενες νησιδες


εννοειτε οτι το εκανα και αυτο οχι απλα τις κοιταξα τις χτυπησα και με το μπαζερ.τρομπαρα ολες τις κολλησεις του κινεζου και τις ξαναγαζωσα απο την αρχη.

----------


## gcharal

> Ωμόμετρο του πολυμέτρου είναι το όργανο που χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως για τον έλεγχο του τρανζίστορ. Ένα τρανζίστορ όταν καταστρέφεται συνήθως είτε βραχυκυκλώνει στους ακροδέ-κτες του, είτε παρουσιάζει άπειρη αντίσταση, είτε αλλοιώνονται τα βασικά του χαρακτηριστικά. Για ένα τρανζίστορ PNP συνδέουμε τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον συλλέκτη. Τότε θα δούμε χαμηλή αντίσταση στο όργανο για ένα καλό τρανζίστορ φυσικά. Αντίστροφα αν συνδέσουμε τον αρνητικό ακρο-δέκτη του ωμομέτρου στον εκπομπό και τον θετικό στον συλλέκτη θα δούμε στο ωμόμετρο πάρα πολύ υψηλή αντίσταση. Συνδέοντας τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου στον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό στην βάση θα έχουμε χαμηλή αντίσταση, ενώ συνδέοντάς τα αντίστροφα υψηλή. Τέλος συνδέοντας τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με την βάση και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη με τον συλλέκτη θα έχουμε υψηλή αντίσταση στο ωμόμετρο, ενώ αναστρέφοντας την πολικότητα του ωμομέτρου θα πάρουμε ένδειξη χαμηλής αντίστασης.
> Για ένα τρανζίστορ NPN κάνουμε την ίδια διαδικασία ως εξής. Συνδέουμε τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό με τον συλλέκτη. Για ένα καλό τρανζίστορ θα έχουμε υψηλή αντίσταση στο ωμόμετρο, ενώ αν αναστρέψουμε την πολικότητα του ωμομέτρου θα έχουμε ένδειξη χαμηλής αντίστασης. Συνδέοντας τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη με την βάση, θα πάρουμε επίσης ένδειξη υψηλής αντίστασης. Αν αντιστρέψουμε την πολικότητα του ωμομέτρου θα δείξει χαμηλή αντίσταση. Τέλος αν συνδέσουμε τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με την βάση και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη με τον συλλέκτη, τότε θα έχουμε χαμηλή αντίσταση. Αντιστρέφοντας την πολικό-τητα θα έχουμε υψηλή αντίσταση.
> Ένας άλλος τρόπος να ελέγχουμε τα τρανζίστορ είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το component tester του παλμογράφου το οποίο μας δείχνει τις χαρακτηριστικές καμπύλες των ακροδεκτών του τρανζίστορ.
> Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να βάλεις ένα πολύμετρο στη θέση του Buzzer και να κάνεις μετρήσεις επάνω στο τρανζίστορ κι αν σφυρίξει ήχος τότε απλά είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο το τρανζίστορ και θέλει αντικατάσταση.


Εχω την εντυπωση οτι μονο σε 2 απο τις 6 περιπτωσεις που περιγραφεις θα πρεπει να παρουμε χαμηλή μέτρηση.Στις υπολοιπες πρεπει να δούμε άπειρο.
Αν χρησιμοποιησουμε ψηφιακο πολυμετρο στην θεση για τις διοδους (που συνηθως ειναι και η θεση με το buzzer) τοτε στις 2 απο τις 6 περιπτωσεις θα πρεπει να δουμε μια τιμή από 0.400 εως 0.700 περιπου, που αυτο ειναι και η πτωση τασης του transistor. Σε μερικά πολυμετρα δειχνει πχ 458 αντι για 0.458 οπως προανεφερα. Δεν εχει διαφορά. Το ενα νουμερο εκφραζει volt (0.458 ενώ το αλλο mVolt (458 (miliVolt). Ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.

Αν κανω λαθος διορθώστε με!

----------


## chipakos-original

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή ένα τρανζίστορ μπορεί να έχει διαρροή και να μην φαίνεται στον πολύμετρο * μου έχουν συμβεί στο παρελθόν ) χρησιμοποιώ μόνο παλμογράφο με component tester για τον έλεγχο των τρανζίστορ.

----------


## lazarefa

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα. Έχω έναν ολοκληρωμένο βρετανικό ενισχυτή, τον Mission Cyrus III
https://www.cyrusaudio.com/wp-conten...3-Handbook.pdf 
μαζί με ένα εξτρά σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό της ίδιας εταιρείας σε ξεχωριστό σασί, το PSX-R
https://www.google.com/search?q=miss...rgFjzv0azge-M:
To σετ αγοράστηκε καινούριο το μακρινό 1995. Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής δουλεύει κανονικά και μόνος του (απλά, χοντρικά, με λιγότερα ρεύματα στα 4Ω) εξ αρχής αγοράστηκε με το εξτρά εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό το οποίο συνδέεται με τον ενισχυτή με ένα πενταπολικό βύσμα (σήμα ελέγχου & ρεύμα). Για να λειτουργήσει δε σαν συνδυασμός το σετ, πρέπει από την αρχή να αντιστραφούν κάποιες καλωδιώσεις στην πλακέτα του ολοκληρωμένου (ώστε να γίνει διαχωρισμός των τροφοδοτικών κυκλωμάτων και να βλέπει μετά και το εξτρά τροφοδοτικό, οπότε πλέον δουλεύει σαν σετ). Αυτό έγινε κατά την αρχική αγορά του μηχανήματος και φυσικά το σετ έπαιζε κανονικά. Αρχές του 2000 δούλευα το σετ με πηγή ένα CD player Philips και ηχεία τα Mission 731 (βάσης, 2 δρόμων 8Ω). Πριν πολλά χρόνια, το 2009 τέτοια εποχή, ένα απόγευμα που πήγα να ανοίξω το μηχάνημα για να ακούσουμε μουσική με ένα φίλο, ο ενισχυτής δεν έπαιζε καθόλου, ενώ αναβόσβηνε κόκκινο το λαμπάκι standbuy, γεγονός που σύμφωνα με το manual υποδήλωνε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Έβγαλα τότε την τροφοδοσία, ξανασύνδεσα στο ρεύμα, τίποτα. Ο ενισχυτής (σαν σετ με το PSX-R πάντα) αναβόσβηνε το κόκκινο λαμπάκι standby και φυσικά δεν έπαιζε. 
Για άσχετους λόγους έκτοτε και για κάποια χρόνια δεν ασχολήθηκα σοβαρά περαιτέρω με το συγκεκριμένο (είχα αρχίσει βασικά να ακούω μουσική από τον επιτραπέζιο υπολογιστή σε άλλο δωμάτιο του σπιτιού, με σαφώς χαμηλότερη ποιότητα ήχου βέβαια), μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή, κάπου το 2015-16 αποφασίζω να δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω τα ηχεία Mission 731 που από χρόνια είχα παροπλίσει λόγω της βλάβης του σετ της Mission και δεν χρησιμοποιούσα έκτοτε, με έναν μικρό ψηφιακό ενισχυτή (τάξης D) εξόδου περί τα 10W. Δυστυχώς έκπληκτος τότε διαπιστώνω ότι αφού συνδέθηκαν τα ηχεία, ακουγόταν μόνο ένας τσιριχτός χαμηλής έντασης ήχος (υψηλής συχνότητας) που, συζητώντας με γνωστό που ασχολείται με ηλεκτρονικά, μου είπε ότι μάλλον σημαίνει ότι τα ηχεία είχαν καμμένα woofer και ακούγονταν μόνο οι συχνότητες των tweeters. 
Με λίγα λόγια, πιθανότατα το σετ ενισχυτή της Mission (Cyrus 3 & PSX-R) τότε που έβγαλε το πρόβλημα, πέρασε DC τάση από την έξοδο ηχείων και έκαψε τα Woofer...
Κι ερχόμαστε στο σήμερα, όπου μετά από συζητήσεις με γνωστούς (του τύπου είναι κρίμα να έχεις εκείνον τον ενισχυτή τόσα χρόνια να κάθεται   χωρίς επισκευή κλπ) αποφασίζω και ψάχνοντας βρίσκω το service manual του μηχανήματος και χτες ανοίγω το σασί του ενισχυτή για να δω ποιο κωδικό πλακέτας φοράει ο δικός μου (υπάρχουν σύμφωνα με το service manual 4 revisions των 3 πλακετών που έχει ο ολοκληρωμένος - κύρια, επιλογής εισόδων κι ελέγχου). Κι εκεί που έχω ανοίξει το μηχάνημα και βρίσκω τον κωδικό στις πλακέτες, σκέφτομαι, δεν γυρνάω τη συνδεσμολογία στην κύρια πλακέτα ώστε να βλέπει ο ενισχυτής ότι είναι σεταρισμένος για χρήση μόνος του (χωρίς το PSX-R) και να του δώσω ρεύμα να δω τι γίνεται; Το κάνω λοιπόν
https://www.cyrusaudio.com/wp-conten...conversion.pdf
και εν συνεχεία συνδέω το μηχάνημα στο ρεύμα και ως δια μαγείας τα λεντ άναψαν πράσινα κανονικότατα, όλες οι πηγές όταν επιλέγονταν ανταποκρίνονταν κανονικά κλπ. Έμεινα ξερός...
Κατά τα φαινόμενα λοιπόν, κάποιο πρόβλημα με την τροφοδοσία από το εξτρά εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό PSX-R ήταν που έδινε σφάλμα στον ενισχυτή, και μάλλον αυτό το πρόβλημα ήταν που έκανε τα woofer των ηχείων να καούν.
Το θέμα είναι ότι σκέφτομαι να συνδέσω τον ενισχυτή (μόνο του φυσικά, χωρίς το PSX-R) με ένα ζευγάρι καλά ηχεία Dali που έχω, για να δω αν όντως δουλεύει με σήμα και υπό φορτίο ηχείων (μια που ο έλεγχος που έκανα ήταν με τον ενισχυτή στο ρεύμα ανοκτό, αλλά χωρίς σήμα εισόδου και χωρίς φυσικά φορτίο ηχείων συνδεμένα) αλλά τρέμω στο ενδεχόμενο μήπως κάψει και τα άλλα ηχεία.
Τι θα μπορούσα να τεστάρω στον ενισχυτή για να αποκλείσω ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο; Πχ ένας φίλος μου πρότεινε να συνδέσω πολύμετρο στις εξόδους των ηχείων του ενισχυτή με τον τελευταίο χωρίς είσοδο, και στη θέση DC τάσης του πολύμετρου να μετρήσω για τυχόν ανιχνεύσιμη τάση DC στην έξοδο ηχείων. Αν μετρήσω 0 ή λίγα mV (κάτω από 50) θα είναι ΟΚ, αν μετρήσω πχ 35Volt σημαίνει ότι τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου τα έχουν παίξει οπότε δεν πρέπει να συνδέσω ηχεία (βέβαια θα μου έκανε εντύπωση να τα έχουν παίξει τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου και την ίδια στιγμή άνευ φορτίου τα ενδεικτικά led που αναβοσβήνουν σε περίπτωση σφάλματος κλπ δείχνουν ότι ο ενισχυτής είναι ΟΚ).
Είναι ασφαλής πιστεύετε αυτή η μέτρηση προκειμένου να μην έχω θέμα με τα νέα ηχεία που θα συνδέσω ή μήπως πρέπει να μετρήσω και κάτι άλλο;

----------


## p270

πολυ σωστα στα ειπε ο φιλος σου

απλα βαλε το πλουμετρο στην μετρηση mv και κανε τις τις μετρησεις σου αν δεις κατω απο 50mv τοτε εισαι 

τωρα για το psxr ειναι αυκολο να το φτιαξεις δεν σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο αν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα απλα εχει μεγαλυτερο μ/τ και πυκνωτες τροφοδοσιας ωστε να εχει περισσοτερο ρευμα ο ενισχυτης σου και να μπορει να οδηγειση ποιο δυσκολα φορτια 

σιγουρα οι πυκωτες που εχει μεσα θα ειναι γαι πεταμα ,οπως και του ενισχυτη βεβαια μιλαω για τους ηλεκτρολυτικους βεβαια 

για το psxr αφου ειναι εκτος βαλτο στην πριζα και μετρα την ταση εξοδου στο φυς να δεις τι τασεις δινει ,νομιζω ειναι + - 35v 

οσο για τα ηχεια αν τα εχει καψει ο ενισχυτης τοτε σιγουρα στην εξοδο του θα βρεις dc ταση μεγαλη εως και ιση με την τροφοδοσια του 

ολες οι μτρησεις θα γινουν με το πολυμετρο γυρισμενο στο dc

----------


## nyannaco

Να συμπληρώσω, αν τυχόν το πολύμετρό σου είναι αναλογικό, ξεκίνα από μία κλίμακα τουλάχιστον 50V DC και κατέβα σταδιακά μέχρι στα mV αν δεν δεις μεγάλη τάση, γιατί αν βγάζει τάση τροφοδοσίας στην έξοδο και το βάλεις στην κλίμακα των mV μετά θα κλαις και το πολύμετρο.

----------


## lazarefa

Υπήρχε περίπτωση παλιά που κάηκαν τα ηχεία, ο ενισχυτής να έβγαλε dc τάση λόγω προβλήματος με το psx-R που (λογικά) τροφοδοτούσε τα τελικά του στάδια σε λειτουργία σετ (τότε), αλλά σήμερα που απομονώθηκε το psx-R και ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει αυτόματα, να μην βγάζει dc και να συμπεριφέρεται ΟΚ; Ρωτάω γιατί με τίποτα δεν θα ήθελα να ρισκάρω τα τωρινά ηχεία (Dali Zensor 1). Όσο για πολύμετρο έχω ένα ψηφιακό Fluke 77III χωρίς κλίμακες τάσεων (μόνο επιλογή ΑC, DC).

----------


## nyannaco

Οχι. Αν είχε κάψει τελικό στάδιο ή οδηγά, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αυτοθεραπεύθηκε.

----------

lazarefa (06-03-19)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Οχι. Αν είχε κάψει τελικό στάδιο ή οδηγά, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αυτοθεραπεύθηκε.


Επίσης αυτό που εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει. Ο ενισχυτής δεν είχε προστασία εξόδου???ή να το πω κι αλλιώς δεν έχει προστασία εξόδου???

----------


## lazarefa

Αυτο ακριβως ειναι που με προβληματιζει κι εμενα παιδια. Δεν ειχε προστασια στην εξοδο ο ενισχυτης; Η διαφορετικα, τι με εξασφαλιζει αν ξανασυνδεοντας ηχεια προκυψει αναλογο θεμα;

----------


## nyannaco

Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά η προστασία κόβει μόνο σε περίπτωση DC στν έξοδο, σωστά;
Από την άλλη, έχω δει woofers να καίγονται από υπεροδήγηση / κλιπάρισμα, χωρίς να υπάρχει DC στην έξοδο.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά η προστασία κόβει μόνο σε περίπτωση DC στν έξοδο, σωστά;
> Από την άλλη, έχω δει woofers να καίγονται από υπεροδήγηση / κλιπάρισμα, χωρίς να υπάρχει DC στην έξοδο.


Μα φυσικά η πρώτη αιτία καψίματος είναι η παραμόρφωση, η οποία ξυρίζει το tweeter χωρίς να το καταλάβεις, και η δεύτερη αιτία, κάψιμο της εξόδου του ενισχυτή,τάση DC στην έξοδο, οπότε εκεί γλυτώνει μεν το Tweeter αλλά καίγεται το Woofer.Τώρα ας δει ο φίλος εκεί στον ενισχυτη του ή ας μας πει καλύτερα , όταν ενεργοποιείται από το power button ο ενισχυτής υπάρχει κάποια μικρή καθυστέρηση δύο ή τριών δευτερολέπτων και μετά ακούγεται κάποιος ρελές??Ας ρίξει και μία ματιά στο εσωτερικό αν υπάρχει κάποιος ρελές που ενεργοποιεί τα ηχεια. Σιγά μην είσαι με το πολύμετρο στο χέρι συνέχεια.

----------

lazarefa (06-03-19)

----------


## p270

> Επίσης αυτό που εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει. Ο ενισχυτής δεν είχε προστασία εξόδου???ή να το πω κι αλλιώς δεν έχει προστασία εξόδου???


αν δεν κανω μεγαλο λαθος ο mission δεν εχει προστασια στην εξοδο οπως και πολλοι αλλοι

----------


## p270

> Υπήρχε περίπτωση παλιά που κάηκαν τα ηχεία, ο ενισχυτής να έβγαλε dc τάση λόγω προβλήματος με το psx-R που (λογικά) τροφοδοτούσε τα τελικά του στάδια σε λειτουργία σετ (τότε), αλλά σήμερα που απομονώθηκε το psx-R και ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει αυτόματα, να μην βγάζει dc και να συμπεριφέρεται ΟΚ; Ρωτάω γιατί με τίποτα δεν θα ήθελα να ρισκάρω τα τωρινά ηχεία (Dali Zensor 1). Όσο για πολύμετρο έχω ένα ψηφιακό Fluke 77III χωρίς κλίμακες τάσεων (μόνο επιλογή ΑC, DC).


 μια χαρα εισαι με το fluke ,παρε μετρηση και πες μας 

μην βαλεις επανω τα ηχεια ,εχεις δοκιμασει τωρα που εκανες την αλλαγη και βλεπεις οτι ισως παιζει να περασεις παλι στο psxr;

----------


## lazarefa

Παιδιά, μέτρησα πριν λίγο τον ενισχυτή (χωρίς το psx-R  όπως προανέφερα) και δυστυχώς επιβεβαίωσα το κακό (αλλά αναμενόμενο με τη λογική) σενάριο. Το αριστερό κανάλι του ενισχυτή βγάζει στην έξοδο ηχείων του 41VDC, ενώ το δεξί μηδέν, οπότε λογικά τρανζίστορ εξόδου αριστερού καναλιού πάπαλα. Κι όλα αυτά την ίδια στιγμή που τα υποτιθέμενα διαγνωστικά led του ενισχυτή δίνουν στον ανυποψίαστο χρήστη του την εντύπωση ότι όλα καλά με το που ανοίγει από το διακόπτη τροφοδοσίας στο πίσω μέρος του σασί (υποτίθεται ότι το μηχάνημα με το που δέχεται τάση στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας κάθε φορά κάνει κάποια διαγνωστικά self tests κι εφόσον είναι ΟΚ το led standby παραμένει σταθερά κόκκινο (ή γίνεται σταθερά πράσινο αν πατώντας το ανάλογο κουμπί στην πρόσοψη προκειμένου από κατάσταση standby να μεταβεί σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας).
Όσο δε για προστασία εξόδου, καθυστέρηση χρονική με ρελέ κλπ, εδώ γελάμε. Όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψε ο φίλος p270 πιο πριν, δεν ακούγεται το παραμικρό και προφανώς (ήχος ρελέ), όπως φάνηκε προ ετών εκ του αποτελέσματος αλλά και σήμερα που υποτίθεται ότι το μηχάνημα έδινε ΟΚ ενώ το αριστερό κανάλι έβγαζε 41VDC.
Ότι και να πω είναι λίγο. Ανεκδιήγητοι Άγγλοι. Και το θέμα είναι αν και κατά πόσο αξίζει πραγματικά να επιχειρήσω επισκευή σε αυτό το μηχάνημα όταν ανά πάσα στιγμή κινδυνεύω να καταστρέψω ότι ηχεία έχω συνδέσει πάνω του, δεδομένου ότι από μια μικρή αναζήτηση που έκανα στο διαδίκτυο, η συγκεκριμένη σχεδίαση λόγω χυτού σασί και κατ' επέκταση της ψύκτρας που χρησιμοποιείται για την ψύξη των τρανζίστορ εξόδου, πάσχει στο θέμα απαγωγής θερμότητας γιατί η αρχική επιφάνεια επαφής δεν είναι αρκετά λεία με συνέπεια προφανώς να μη γίνεται σωστή/επαρκής απαγωγή θερμότητας στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου, υπό οριακές έστω συνθήκες λειτουργίας των τελευταίων.
Ειλικρινά κρίμα, γιατί κατά τα άλλα ο ήχος του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή ήταν ότι καλύτερο έχω να θυμάμαι από όσα (όχι πάρα πολλά βέβαια) μηχανήματα έχω ακούσει τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια. Ρυθμικός δυναμικός, αναλυτικός με επαρκέστατο και πολύ καλά ελεγχόμενο μπάσο, ότι πρέπει δηλαδή για ροκ και ηλεκτρονική μουσική που κυρίως ακούω.

----------

mikemtb73 (04-03-19)

----------


## chipakos-original

Να επισκευάσεις και να βάλεις και προστασία ηχείων και ένα ανεμιστηράκι να τον βοηθήσεις λίγο τον ενισχυτή σου όταν γκαζώνει αφού σου αρέσει ο ήχος του. Το μόνο που πρέπει να έχει χώρο για όλα αυτά.

----------


## p270

το μηχανημα δεν εχει θεμα θερμοκρασιας απο αλλο λογο τα εκαψε ,οσο για διαγνωστικα απλα δεν εχει 
την εποχη που εβγαινε το μηχανημα δεν εβαζαν ( πολλοι δεν βαζουν και τωρα ) ασφαλιστικα 

προτεινω να τον φτιαξεις αν ξερεις βεβαια αλλιως τον πας για επισκευη ,αξιζει γιατι παιζει καλα 

φυσικα δεν ειναι μηχανημα και για παρτυ ,ειχα τον πρωτο του ειχα πιει το αιμα δεν εβγαλε ουτε μια βλαβη απλα τον πουλησα για κατι καλυτερο φιλος εχει ακομα τον δικο σου που μετα απο ενα ρετους ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## lazarefa

Aν το πρόβλημα είναι απλά να αντικατασταθούν τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου (2 ανά κανάλι, προφανώς σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση θα έπρεπε να αντικατασταθούν και στα 2 κανάλια για λόγους συμμετρίας/ταιριάσματος) θα μπορούσα να κάνω και μόνος την επισκευή, καθώς έχω βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών και ανάλογο (βασικό, αλλά αξιοπρεπή) εξοπλισμό (πολύμετρο, κολλητήρια, σταθμό κόλλησης κλπ). Δεν διαθέτω παλμογράφο και δε θα μπορούσα να προβώ σε περαιτέρω ενέργειες διάγνωσης/επισκευής μόνος, χωρίς καθοδήγηση (πχ ανίχνευση κάποιου άλλου προβληματικού εξαρτήματος, ρύθμιση ρεύματος πόλωσης κλπ). Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση η συνετή λύση θα ήταν να απευθυνθώ σε έναν σωστό ηλεκτρονικό. Το θέμα εδώ θα ήταν να έβρισκα έναν σοβαρό/ψείρα τεχνικό αφενός κι αφετέρου, δεδομένης της ηλικίας του μηχανήματος και του γεγονότος ότι γενικά πλέον με τους ενισχυτές τάξης D μπορεί κανείς να πετύχει καλό ήχο με σχετικά λίγα χρήματα (ειδικά αν δεν χρειάζεται αρκετά βατ), αν θα μου έβγαινε ένα λογικό και οικονομικά συμφέρον κοστολόγιο επισκευής (χωρίς να θέλω να προδικάσω, για μένα πχ λογικό θα ήταν ένα κοστολόγιο βαριά μέχρι 100 ευρώ).
Πιστεύεις ότι με αυτές τις παραμέτρους υπ'όψη, θα ήταν ρεαλιστικό να το ψάξω παραπέρα με το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα;

----------


## lazarefa

> το μηχανημα δεν εχει θεμα θερμοκρασιας απο αλλο λογο τα εκαψε ,οσο για διαγνωστικα απλα δεν εχει 
> την εποχη που εβγαινε το μηχανημα δεν εβαζαν ( πολλοι δεν βαζουν και τωρα ) ασφαλιστικα 
> 
> προτεινω να τον φτιαξεις αν ξερεις βεβαια αλλιως τον πας για επισκευη ,αξιζει γιατι παιζει καλα 
> 
> φυσικα δεν ειναι μηχανημα και για παρτυ ,ειχα τον πρωτο του ειχα πιει το αιμα δεν εβγαλε ουτε μια βλαβη απλα τον πουλησα για κατι καλυτερο φιλος εχει ακομα τον δικο σου που μετα απο ενα ρετους ειναι μια χαρα


Για τα διαγνωστικά που λες, αν διαβάσεις το εγχειρίδιο της εταιρείας στο λινκ που παράθεσα στην αρχή, έχει ένα κεφάλαιο προς το τέλος όπου εξηγεί 4-5 συνδυασμούς λεντ (χρώμα, ανάβει-σβήνει κλπ) κι εξηγεί τι σημαίνει ο κάθε συνδυασμός ως προς το εκάστοτε πρόβλημα-βλάβη.
Βέβαια, είναι τόσο σοβαρό αυτό το σύστημα διάγνωσης που την συνεχή τάση στο ένα κανάλι που μου κατέστρεψε ηχείο τη βλέπει ως κανονική κατάσταση (τρομάρα τους).

----------


## p270

μα δεν εχει ασφαλιστικο για να το κοψει απλο ειναι 

παντως φτιαχνεται απλα θελει ψαξιμο γιατι αν δεν εγινε καποιο εξωτερικο βραχυκυκλωμα τοτε η ζημεια προηλθε απο προβλημα καποιου υλικου το οποιο πρεπει να βρεθει πριν αλλαξεις τα εξοδου 

και οπως ειπα ολοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι ειναι για πεταμα

αν θυμαμαι καλα εγραψες οτι και τα δυο ηχεια εχουν προβλημα αυτο παλι πως εγινε αφου εχεις μονο ενα καναλι χαλασμενο

ειναι σιγουρα καλο το αλλο καναλι η απλα βλεπεις μηδεν ταση στην εξοδο;

----------

lazarefa (06-03-19)

----------


## p270

εδω και το service manual https://elektrotanya.com/cyrus_iii_3.../download.html

----------


## lazarefa

Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις υποδείξεις/συμβουλές. Το λινκ που έβαλε ο φίλος p270 πιο πάνω έχει μόνο το κυκλωματικό διάγραμμα (και μάλιστα μια εκδοχή του, από 3ο κι όχι από την επίσημη εταιρεία, λογικά κάποιο χρήστη).  Το κανονικό service manual μαζί με επίσημο κυκλωματικό διάγραμμα υπάρχει πλήρες (το έχω κατεβάσει αφού έκανα εγγραφή στο σάιτ) εδώ:
https://www.hifiengine.com/manual_library/cyrus/3.shtml
Τώρα σε ότι αφορά το μηχάνημα, συνεννοήθηκα με συνάδελφο που ως παλιός και ιδιαίτερα έμπειρος ραδιοερασιτέχνης/ηλεκτρονικός έχει πλήρες ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο κι έχει κάνει 10άδες επισκευές σε μηχανήματα (ήχου και πομποδέκτες προφανώς) να του το πάω και να το ελέγξουμε σημείο προς σημείο στο κύκλωμά του για να βρούμε τα προβληματικά/καμμένα εξαρτήματα στα στάδια εξόδου που δίνουν το συνεχές ρεύμα στο αριστερό κανάλι. Όταν έχω νεότερα θα σας ενημερώσω. Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------

mikemtb73 (06-03-19)

----------

